# Airlift v2 leaking from rubber circle in Manifold



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Weird Airlift v2 Issues*

So this has happened twice now.. Aired out all day at work (10 hour shift) and I come back to air up to leave and all but the right front airs up fine. The right front stays low and I have to pump it entirely full of air before it'll start to even get close to a normal height. Like I would run 60psi up front and to get the same clearance on the right tonight I had to have it around 90.. V2, slam series. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Also, does anyone know how long the front struts are rated for? Maybe it's a blown strut?


*EDIT: Below is the original thread with the original replies. I decided to edit this thread instead of making a new one. :beer:
*
So I just want to see how many people have had a leak in this spot before? This is my 5th manifold already from Airlift.. I'm almost over this. :banghead:

EDIT: Update as of 10am Jan 6th 2015
Cody Wolgamott from Airlift informed me that one of the solenoids inside the manifold has failed. I'm putting a deposit down for a new manifold and controller and will be sending back my defective unit when the new one arrives.

Update as of 4pm Jan 6th 2015
I have a tracking number and the new unit should be here by Friday.

January 14th I installed the new manifold and controller along with a new tank and water trap. 

January 15th I shipped back my old parts.

January 20th they received the old parts back...I'm still waiting for my deposit back...

January 26th, just received my deposit back. All is good for now.


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)

I had my V2 for about a year and a half before I sold it and didn't have a single issue with it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sucks. Might be a good time to ask the supplier (ORT, BR, etc) to upgrade you to a VU4 manifold and better management system since you have been having such bad luck with it.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

lisek99 said:


> I had my V2 for about a year and a half before I sold it and didn't have a single issue with it.


Yeah I've heard from multiple people that they never had a single issue with autopilot v1 or v2.. I just keep getting very unlucky I guess.. 



MechEngg said:


> Sucks. Might be a good time to ask the supplier (ORT, BR, etc) to upgrade you to a VU4 manifold and better management system since you have been having such bad luck with it.


I originally ordered the kit through bagriders but have had Airlift send me out replacement manifolds and everything multiple times already. I don't think they'll swap out the parts, unless you know something I don't, please share lol.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

spiker369 said:


> I originally ordered the kit through bagriders but have had Airlift send me out replacement manifolds and everything multiple times already. I don't think they'll swap out the parts, unless you know something I don't, please share lol.


Never hurts to ask the supplier if they can do something for you because it just isn't working out. There will definitely be costs associated, how much is up for discussion probably. Worst case try and sell your management and purchase a new different brand since this one doesn't seem to be working out for you


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Never hurts to ask the supplier if they can do something for you because it just isn't working out. There will definitely be costs associated, how much is up for discussion probably. Worst case try and sell your management and purchase a new different brand since this one doesn't seem to be working out for you


True. I'm going to just see what airlift suggests. Hopefully I'll get a response tomorrow since they are only open Monday-Thursday. Although at this point I feel like I'd rather just get a set of coilovers or even go back to stock suspension if things don't work out with my current kit.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

spiker369 said:


> True. I'm going to just see what airlift suggests. Hopefully I'll get a response tomorrow since they are only open Monday-Thursday. Although at this point I feel like I'd rather just get a set of coilovers or even go back to stock suspension if things don't work out with my current kit.


Let's not make any rash decisions here, this can be fixed.

Air Lift customer service: 800-248-0892 push 2 for the performance division and then 1 for tech support. Describe your issue, talk it over and have them send you a new manifold.

While this isn't a common problem, I have seen it before. It's a simple fix and there is no need to sell a perfectly good air setup because you have one small issue.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> Let's not make any rash decisions here, this can be fixed.
> 
> Air Lift customer service: 800-248-0892 push 2 for the performance division and then 1 for tech support. Describe your issue, talk it over and have them send you a new manifold.
> 
> While this isn't a common problem, I have seen it before. It's a simple fix and there is no need to sell a perfectly good air setup because you have one small issue.


For the OP specifically it doesn't seem like a small issue if he is on his *5th* manifold. I know that after the second manifold didn't work for me i'd be switching to something else that maybe had a bit better of a track record. I haven't heard of anything ever wrong with the VU4 manifold with the exception of a sticky valve (very rare) from getting paste or tape into the solenoid ports, which is purely an installation issue and nothing to do with the manifold itself.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> For the OP specifically it doesn't seem like a small issue if he is on his *5th* manifold. I know that after the second manifold didn't work for me i'd be switching to something else that maybe had a bit better of a track record. I haven't heard of anything ever wrong with the VU4 manifold with the exception of a sticky valve (very rare) from getting paste or tape into the solenoid ports, which is purely an installation issue and nothing to do with the manifold itself.


Oh, I'm sorry, forgot you were always right. 

OP, what were the issues you had with your other manifolds? Can you please bestow further information upon us?


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

1st would air out on it's own while driving, 2nd wouldn't hit presets no matter what calibration setting I used, 3rd aired out on it's own again, 4th leaked from behind the ptc fitting on the manifold, and now the 5th is leaking from the rubber plug.

But yeah, I am going to just hope airlift comes through again, even though this has been a night mare every once and a while, airlift always seems to get me the replacement parts sent out in a timely manner and I applaud them for that.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

How long was the time frame from your first to your fifth manifold?

I'm about a week away from purchasing a V2 kit from bagriders since they have a $400 off special right now and hearing this makes me not want to purchase the kit anymore. 

V2 Kit $1850 ($400 Discount)
Switchspeed Kit $2650

$800 is a really big gap. :banghead:


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

2009RoutanSE said:


> How long was the time frame from your first to your fifth manifold?
> 
> I'm about a week away from purchasing a V2 kit from bagriders since they have a $400 off special right now and hearing this makes me not want to purchase the kit anymore.
> 
> ...


I took advantage of that same deal when I ordred my kit. I originally had everything installed in March 2013 so it hasn't even been two years yet. 
Again, I've heard people that have had zero issues with the system. I may have just gotten extremely unlucky for some reason. :/


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

spiker369 said:


> I took advantage of that same deal when I ordred my kit. I originally had everything installed in March 2013 so it hasn't even been two years yet.
> Again, I've heard people that have had zero issues with the system. I may have just gotten extremely unlucky for some reason. :/


Sorry I hear that.

so with the manifold leaking, would your tank be empty in the morning if you left it parked over night? Or would your bags be aired out?

And with your past manifolds, did airlift just replace the manifolds or controller at the same time?

And where and how is the manifold installed at?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

spiker369 said:


> 1st would air out on it's own while driving, 2nd wouldn't hit presets no matter what calibration setting I used, 3rd aired out on it's own again, 4th leaked from behind the ptc fitting on the manifold, and now the 5th is leaking from the rubber plug.
> 
> But yeah, I am going to just hope airlift comes through again, even though this has been a night mare every once and a while, airlift always seems to get me the replacement parts sent out in a timely manner and I applaud them for that.


Airlift has been good at dealing with problems, i have heard this a lot, but then again i don't know how they compare to Accuair because people rarely have any problems with the VU4 manifolds 



2009RoutanSE said:


> V2 Kit $1850 ($400 Discount)
> Switchspeed Kit $2650
> 
> $800 is a really big gap. :banghead:


Wow that is a big difference for sure! Bringing it down to that price really is a big incentive to go V2


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

2009RoutanSE said:


> Sorry I hear that.
> 
> so with the manifold leaking, would your tank be empty in the morning if you left it parked over night? Or would your bags be aired out?
> 
> ...


With my current leak the manifold is just dumping the air from the tank. Very fast mind you, it'll zero out in less than an hour. But the bag pressure is not affected, luckily! The night I noticed the leak I left the car aired up and haven't had issues with being able to drive. The compressor is just constantly running since it is trying to fill the tank and it is just going back out.

And they have to replace the manifold and controller at the same time, I read the software on both are dependent on each other. i.e., if you have a old controller but put in a new manifold, the firmwares in each may not work properly together.

My manifold is screwed down flat in the trunk. Controller is in the "ashtray" up front.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Wow that is a big difference for sure! Bringing it down to that price really is a big incentive to go V2


It is...That's why I'm planning on going V2 this month but reading about this somehow makes me nervous. I mean what if I have some sort of issue while I'm out on a road trip and car won't air up or something...



spiker369 said:


> With my current leak the manifold is just dumping the air from the tank. Very fast mind you, it'll zero out in less than an hour. But the bag pressure is not affected, luckily! The night I noticed the leak I left the car aired up and haven't had issues with being able to drive. The compressor is just constantly running since it is trying to fill the tank and it is just going back out.
> 
> And they have to replace the manifold and controller at the same time, I read the software on both are dependent on each other. i.e., if you have a old controller but put in a new manifold, the firmwares in each may not work properly together.
> 
> My manifold is screwed down flat in the trunk. Controller is in the "ashtray" up front.


That's pretty annoying with how the compressor would constantly be running since the tank is losing pressure. And that is pretty understandable how the controller and manifold have to be switched together since they're dependent within each other. 

I know you've have your system for over a year now so I'm sure the one year warranty with airlift is over right? Have you tried contacting airlift?

it just makes me wonder why would their warranty only be 1 year. I've been reading that airlift has been good in regards to replacing manifolds/controllers but that's only within the year of purchase correct? What happens if someone is on their 4th or even 10th manifold due to malfunctions and the warranty just expired or what if someone has never had issues with their manifold and then all of a sudden their manifold malfunctions within after a month their warranty expired. Airlift should stand by behind their products (specifically the manifolds/controller)


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

2009RoutanSE said:


> It is...That's why I'm planning on going V2 this month but reading about this somehow makes me nervous. I mean what if I have some sort of issue while I'm out on a road trip and car won't air up or something...


You could always add inflation valves to each line between the manifold and so that you can inflate from your tank if your management breaks. Easy insurance for long road trips or if the pesky V2 craps out on you. Just carry a hose with chuck around in your trunk and you can fill each bag separately.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> You could always add inflation valves to each line between the manifold and so that you can inflate from your tank if your management breaks. Easy insurance for long road trips or if the pesky V2 craps out on you. Just carry a hose with chuck around in your trunk and you can fill each bag separately.


I was actually just thinking of a back up just in case the manifold fails and you just answered it. Although if its okay with you, can you expound more onto how the concept works? And you stated fill each bag separately, does that literally mean not using the v2 controller anymore and to take each of the air lines and filling each of them separately and manually? How would each bag contain/add/deflate air if thats the case.

Did you mean adding an inflation valve between the manifold and bags? or tank and manifold?

thanks in advance MechEngg :thumbup:


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had put this in the OP but 

Update as of 10am Jan 6th 2015
Cody Wolgamott from Airlift informed me that one of the solenoids inside the manifold has failed. I'm putting a deposit down for a new manifold and controller and will be sending back my defective unit when the new one arrives.

Update as of 4pm Jan 6th 2015
I have a tracking number and the new unit should be here by Friday.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Totally missed your update in the OP

Glad they're sending a replacement.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

I just looked through you instagram (you signature) and your name looked familiar and remembered that you posted a video on YouTube lol. While I was researching about the v2 I came across your video. Nice song choice bro. :thumbup:

http://youtu.be/E6wM_tkY68Q


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

2009RoutanSE said:


> I was actually just thinking of a back up just in case the manifold fails and you just answered it. Although if its okay with you, can you expound more onto how the concept works? And you stated fill each bag separately, does that literally mean not using the v2 controller anymore and to take each of the air lines and filling each of them separately and manually? How would each bag contain/add/deflate air if thats the case.
> 
> Did you mean adding an inflation valve between the manifold and bags? or tank and manifold?
> 
> thanks in advance MechEngg :thumbup:


My bad, i mean adding the inflation valve between the manifold and the bags. This way your valves are completely shut off and not used, and you essentially fill up each bag like you would a tire, use a hose and chuck from a compressed air tank to whatever pressure you want. You could put these fill valves in a discrete location so they are easy to get to but hidden still and it wouldn't add any negative performance to the V2 when it is working.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> My bad, i mean adding the inflation valve between the manifold and the bags. This way your valves are completely shut off and not used, and you essentially fill up each bag like you would a tire, use a hose and chuck from a compressed air tank to whatever pressure you want. You could put these fill valves in a discrete location so they are easy to get to but hidden still and it wouldn't add any negative performance to the V2 when it is working.




http://www.airliftcompany.com/shop/21366/

Is this the inflation valve you're referring to? And I'm assuming a threaded T connector would be used?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

2009RoutanSE said:


> http://www.airliftcompany.com/shop/21366/
> 
> Is this the inflation valve you're referring to? And I'm assuming a threaded T connector would be used?


I'd plumb it in nice and simple with these two fittings (yes same as you have indicated but this shows it a bit better for other people)


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

2009RoutanSE said:


> I just looked through you instagram (you signature) and your name looked familiar and remembered that you posted a video on YouTube lol. While I was researching about the v2 I came across your video. Nice song choice bro. :thumbup:
> 
> http://youtu.be/E6wM_tkY68Q


Thank you! I honestly made that video to show how easy v2 was to work because some people on golfmk6 had questions. 



MechEngg said:


> I'd plumb it in nice and simple with these two fittings (yes same as you have indicated but this shows it a bit better for other people)


That's actually a really neat idea!


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I'd plumb it in nice and simple with these two fittings (yes same as you have indicated but this shows it a bit better for other people)


Thanks for the idea, I'm actually going to order some fittings this week for my setup :thumbup:



spiker369 said:


> Thank you! I honestly made that video to show how easy v2 was to work because some people on golfmk6 had questions.


you sure did a good job.

You know what I was thinking earlier? you should have something like this between your tank and manifold.

http://www.zoro.com/i/G2214116/?utm...uRbIxys5TECBqdvrOKTHPObZcyYk8tRaH8aAnLe8P8HAQ

and just connect PTCs on both ends. that way you can just shut off the valve and prevent air going into your manifold since there is a leak in the manifold coming from your tank.

I'm not pro at AIR stuff or anything but is this a good idea or not?


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

2009RoutanSE said:


> Thanks for the idea, I'm actually going to order some fittings this week for my setup :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too sure if that'd work. Since it'd realistically make the manifold read zero psi coming from the tank line and then the compressor would constantly run without shutting off. I don't have a "safety valve" on the bottom of the tank so that would mean the tank would bust open or leak from a fitting.

Regardless, I should have the new manifold tomorrow, I also picked up a new avs water trap from a local and ordered an aluminum tank along with some ptc fittings for the water trap from Underwraps Automotive. So when those get here I'll setup the new manifold and hopefully be good as new.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Please don't answer the previous question that the thread was originally posted about. From here down please reply to my new question. 

So this has happened twice now.. Aired out all day at work (10 hour shift) and I come back to air up to leave and all but the right front airs up fine. The right front stays low and I have to pump it entirely full of air before it'll start to even get close to a normal height. Like I would run 60psi up front and to get the same clearance on the right tonight I had to have it around 90.. V2, slam series. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Also, does anyone know how long the front struts are rated for? Maybe it's a blown strut?


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump. Also wondering if disconnecting the battery will cause V2 to lose the saved calibration settings and presets? Thanks.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

spiker369 said:


> Please don't answer the previous question that the thread was originally posted about. From here down please reply to my new question.
> 
> So this has happened twice now.. Aired out all day at work (10 hour shift) and I come back to air up to leave and all but the right front airs up fine. The right front stays low and I have to pump it entirely full of air before it'll start to even get close to a normal height. Like I would run 60psi up front and to get the same clearance on the right tonight I had to have it around 90.. V2, slam series. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Also, does anyone know how long the front struts are rated for? Maybe it's a blown strut?


For anyone in the future having this issue. Airlift sent me out another manifold. I was told it was a faulty solenoid not opening and the unit had to be replaced.


----------

